# HR hoch...Bunny-Hop



## *Pico* (16. März 2004)

Hallo!
Also erst mal will ich los werden das ich erst gaaaannnzz am anfang stehe!
An dieser Frage seht ihr wie "schlecht" ich bin aber ich wills ja lernen also bitte keine postst mit   oder so! Ich bin halt noch lange nich so gut   !
Danke!

Frage: Ich hab das Problem das ich bei meinem Bike das hinterrad net hopch bekomme! Sei es beim Bunny-Hop oder einfach so!
Ich wusste nicht wo ich das reinstellen soll aber ich dachte beim Trail wird es am meisten benutzt!!
Kann mir jemand vieleicht einer von euch "Pros"  Tipps, Anleitungen, Trockenübungen etc. geben oder sagen?

ICH BIN BLUTIGER AFÄNGER!! Sorry....


Thx...


----------



## SpYk (16. März 2004)

Gude!
Also das is mein kleiner Bruder  ich habs versucht ihm zu zeigen aber er bekommt es nich hin!
Versucht ihr es ihm zu erklären  ich glaub ich kann das nich so !
Thx....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stone2063 (16. März 2004)

Juhuu, ich bin nicht der der einzige Fahrtechnik Krüppel  

Mein Haupproblem ist die Körperspannung ich schaff es einfach nicht das die Pedale an meinen Füssen bleiben(BITTE TIPS) 
Mit Clickis schaff ich den Bunnh ohne Probleme, aber mit Plattform 
Habs mir schon ne Stundelang von nem Freund erklären lassen, aber des Hr bleibt auf den Boden 


Danke für die Tips 
Mfg Matthias


----------



## elhefe (16. März 2004)

Ehrlich Jungs, bei all den Antworten, die Ihr bekommen werdet, wird früher oder später der Hinweis auf Suchfunktion oder die Fahrtipps der www.vtcz.ch seite kommen.   

Ich mag solche Leute nicht, die selbst keine tips geben und diese verdammte   Suchfunktion empfehlen.   

Trotzdem viel Erfolg...


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2004)

also v rad hoch, indem du deinen ar*sch ganz weit nach hinten unten tus und an den AUSGESTRECKTEN armen ziehst.dann rihctesse dich mit dem kompletten bike auf, dass ihr fast eine parallele bildet. dabei überwindet man normalewrweise die ersten höhenzentimeter.dann nur noch vrad nach vorne drücken und beine anziehen, bis die raäder wieder parallel zum boden sind.
schaut am ins bmx-forum und dann  im Bilder von euch auf 20" threat..da iss ne bildfolge von bremerhavener, beim bunnyhop. da sieht manns recht gut


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. März 2004)

Also das reine HR hochzuheben ist so elementar, dass es schon ziemlich schwierig ist das schriftlich zu beschreiben, dennoch ist die Technik ganz einfach, die hab ich bisher jedem !AUCH EINER CC FREUNDIN VON MIR! in 5 Minuten beigebracht. D.h. wenn ihr stundenlang dran übt, dann macht ihr wohl etwas sehr grundlegendes falsch, denn es bedarf wie gesagt nicht besonders viel Übung oder Erfahrung.

Nun denn ich will mal mein bestes versuchen:

Also stellt ich mit eurem Bike erst mal gerade hin, Kurbeln waagerecht beide Füsse am Boden. 

So nun solltet ihr euch inzwischen schon mal für eine Fussposition entschieden haben, d.h. welcher Fuss vorne und welcher hinten ist.
(Wählt die, die euch am angenehmsten erscheint, denn ihr werdet diese dann ein Leben lang beibehalten.)

So nun tut ihr erst mal den hinteren Fuss auf das hintere Pedal, die Kurbel sollte dennoch waagerecht bleiben. Der andere Fuss bleibt weiterhin am Boden.

Nun dreht ihr euren hinteren Fuss auf der Pedale mit der Fussspitze Richtung Boden, so dass euer Pedal eine senkrechte Stellung bekommt. Der rechte Fuss ist immer noch am Boden.

Wenn ihr jetzt in dieser Position nach hinten Druck auf das Pedal ausübt und mit den Armen am Lenker dagegen haltet, werdet ihr eine gewisse Spannung zwischen euch und dem Bike verspüren, ihr habt euch nämlich im Bike verkeilt.

So während der andere Fuss noch immer am Boden bleibt, könnt ihr ja mal versuchen das HR einfach so mit dieser Spannung hochzuheben und ihr werdet merken, dass euer Rad an den Füssen bleibt und nicht am Boden.

So nun noch das ganze mit beiden Füssen auf den Pedalen und einem ordentlichen Ruck am hinteren Pedal, dann bekommt ihr "den Bürzel geliftet" wie der Hansi immer so schön sagt.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. März 2004)

Ich hab hier nochmal zu Angelos Erklärung die Sequenz von mir verlinkt (falls du sie noch nicht entdeckt hast) , vielleicht kannst du ja Text und Bild für dich zusammensetzen und dann Erfolge verzeichnen!
Die Sequenz hilft dir dann vielleicht, die Bewegungsabfolge des Oberkörpers etwas nachvollziehen zu können, um das Hinterrad effektiv aus der Fahrt mit Angelos Fussbewegung hochzuliften !


Hier der Link:
http://home.arcor.de/dreamsmasher/hop.html

Viel Erfolg,
Reik


----------



## SpYk (21. März 2004)

Hi....ich bins Pico sitze grad am Pc von meim Bruder *g*
Also ausm Stand bekkomm ich jetzt immer hin geht auch locker fahrt muss ich ma sehn aber denk ich auch  nur noch eine frage jetzt ausm stand und so is mein hintere fuss unten also die pedale senkrecht.....aber shawn denny zB in Drop In seh ich den öfters mit waagerechten füssen beim Bunny Hop!
Geht das genauso?  sry bin harttter Anfänger


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2004)

SpYk schrieb:
			
		

> Hi....ich bins Pico sitze grad am Pc von meim Bruder *g*
> Also ausm Stand bekkomm ich jetzt immer hin geht auch locker fahrt muss ich ma sehn aber denk ich auch  nur noch eine frage jetzt ausm stand und so is mein hintere fuss unten also die pedale senkrecht.....aber shawn denny zB in Drop In seh ich den öfters mit waagerechten füssen beim Bunny Hop!
> Geht das genauso?  sry bin harttter Anfänger


du solltest dich nicht gerade an shawn orientieren er macht das schon einige jahre und arbeitet weniger daran das hinterrad hochzubekommen als eher das hinterrad mit ordentlich style und höhe zu reißen!! du musst den bunny hop schon ein paar hundert mal gemacht haben um ihn dann auszubauen!! der eigentliche trick mit waagerechten füßen ist, dass du die füße nur ganz kurz am anfang verkeilst und dann nur noch mit dem gewicht deines körpers ziehst, verstanden??


----------



## panzerfahrer (21. März 2004)

wo wir gerade bei bunny hop sind.was meint ihr zu roll hop(ohne treten) mit an tippen.habe ich schon mal im trialskings video gesehen.macht das einer von euch so


----------



## aramis (21. März 2004)

Hatn Kumpel von mir immer gemacht, bis er sich dabei mal den Unterkiefer gebrochen hat (dreifach). Jetzt macht der trialmäßig überhaupt nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (21. März 2004)

Braucht man nen Rollbunny überhaupt !?

5-7Paletten ist ja wohl eindeutig Tipphöhe und selbst auf 9 kommt man mitm Treter noch aufn Rockring...

Allerdings bei so Autotechnik oder wie auch immer das genannt wird könnte es wohl von Vorteil sein denn da merkt man das man mitm Treter zu langsam ist, demnach zu spät abspring und schon viel zu nach an der Wand ist um da noch schwung zu haben und das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen.


----------



## Terrorlst (21. März 2004)

ich mach das auch irgendwie aber ungewollt.so ab 80cm. wenn ich en guten meter wegstehe und mit ner halben Kurbelumdrehung schwung hole. dann das VR ziehe stosse ich meist auch an die Kante dran. ist ja antippen eigentlich


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. März 2004)

er meinte Antippe ohne Trete... ich würds nicht versuchen siehe Post vom Aramis...


----------



## FiBa (22. März 2004)

hi,
ich versteh gar nicht was ihr grad meint...
bunny hop ohne treten ?
oder meint ihr mit tippen das man mitm VR zuerst auf das hindernis aufkommt?! macht man das normalerweise mitm tretbunny?!
planlos in triattle : )
greetz, FiBa


----------



## Berliner Team T (22. März 2004)

Antippen ohne tretten is als wenn du bunny hop machst also hollst viel schwung dann tippste mit den vorderrad die kante an und stehst aufm hinterrad, so der ideal fall


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (22. März 2004)

Also, wenn ich 'nen bunnyhop ohne treten versuche tippe ich meist nur mit dem gesicht an die kante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rimmler (23. März 2004)

Hi,

also von antippen verstehe ich nicht und einen Tretbunniehop bekomm ich auch nicht gebacken.

Bin auch noch ein blutiger Anfänger.
Ich stecke an dem Problem, ich kann rumhopsen mit Bunnyhops, aber nur nach Links, nach rechts kann ich ums verrecken nicht hopsen. Also nicht während dem fahren, sondern im stehen, mit dem Gleichgewicht klappt das schon recht gut.
Habe schon mit anderem Fuß vorne probiert klappt aber auch nicht. Oder nach rechts umkippen lassen und dann hopsen, klappt auch nicht.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, wie ich das gebacken bekommen, wie gesagt, nach links kein Problem.

oder wenn ich mich ums vorderrad drehe, also vorderrad auf dem Boden und dann durch seitliches hüpfen mit Hinterrad, genauso umgekehrt mit VR und HR, kann ich auch nur linksrum drehen. Ebenso ist es beim drehen des kompletten Bikes beim Bunnyhop.

Bin anscheinend ne linksdrehende Bunnyhopkultur.

Wenn mir jemand nurmal mit dem nach rechts hüpfen helfen würde, würde ich bestimmt den rest auch rechtsrum hinbekommen.

Schonmal THX

Gruß Rimmler


PS: Mache das ganze auf nem stinknormalen Hardtail mit fetten Reifen (26" )
PPS: weil auf der Stelle stehen nur doch balancieren ist wesentlich schwerer wie mit kleinen rechts klinks hopser, und das ist ja mal Trial vorraussetzung.


----------



## Urlauber (23. März 2004)

Stone2063 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir schon ne Stundelang von nem Freund erklären lassen, aber des Hr bleibt auf den Boden



der besagte Freund war ich  hab ihn sogar am Sattel hochgehoben, aber hat auch nicht weitergeholfen 




			
				Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also das reine HR hochzuheben ist so elementar, dass es schon ziemlich schwierig ist das schriftlich zu beschreiben, dennoch ist die Technik ganz einfach, die hab ich bisher jedem !AUCH EINER CC FREUNDIN VON MIR! in 5 Minuten beigebracht.


das hab ich ihm auch gesagt, hat ihn aber auch nicht motiviert 

ich glaub es is am Besten, wir fahren nochmal zusammen, und du machst mir einfach alles nach. ich versuch ihn mal in Zeitlupe hinzubekommen 

 des schafft ihr 2 schon noch


----------



## Dead Bee (23. März 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also das reine HR hochzuheben ist so elementar, dass es schon ziemlich schwierig ist das schriftlich zu beschreiben, dennoch ist die Technik ganz einfach, die hab ich bisher jedem !AUCH EINER CC FREUNDIN VON MIR! in 5 Minuten beigebracht. D.h. wenn ihr stundenlang dran übt, dann macht ihr wohl etwas sehr grundlegendes falsch, denn es bedarf wie gesagt nicht besonders viel Übung oder Erfahrung.
> 
> Nun denn ich will mal mein bestes versuchen:
> 
> ...



das ist eine sehr gute erklärung    probiere es mal genauso wie er es erlärt und du wirst sehen das du den bunny hop schnell lernst. wenn man es richtig macht kleben die schuhe auf den pedalen. nicht aufgeben und immer üben.


----------



## Terrorlst (23. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte Antippe ohne Trete... ich würds nicht versuchen siehe Post vom Aramis...



sorry wenn es schwer verständlich war, meinte auch tippen ohne treten.Stehe voll in Ruhe vor dem Hindernis,dann mache ich ne halbe umdrehung zwecks Schwung und daraus dann en roll bunny mit antippen.kommt aber meist völlig ungewollt-ist irgendwie der effekt wenn ich das VR zu spät hochziehe, oder eben der abstand zu dem hindernis zu klein ist


----------



## SpYk (28. März 2004)

hu ich bins Pico...

Also ja aus der fahrt das HR so hoch klappt soweit nur VR und HR noch nich so ganz    aber ich denke das wird ma sehn 

so far....


----------



## drivingghost (28. März 2004)

Rimmler schrieb:
			
		

> Bin anscheinend ne linksdrehende Bunnyhopkultur.


----------



## Publikumsliebli (31. März 2004)

Ich hau mir immer die Eier am Sattel an beim Bunnyhop...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (31. März 2004)

Deswegen fahren wir ja auch alle ohne Sattel....


----------



## Publikumsliebli (31. März 2004)

Autsch, das ist ja noch schnerzhafter... Erinnert mich an die Gleitcreme-werbung im Funny-Pics Forum.


----------



## Rimmler (31. März 2004)

Gibts irgendeine Übung oder ein Trick, wie man auch nach rechts hüpfen kann, wie schonmal gesagt, bekomme das alles nur nach links hin. Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (31. März 2004)

Rimmler schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts irgendeine Übung oder ein Trick, wie man auch nach rechts hüpfen kann, wie schonmal gesagt, bekomme das alles nur nach links hin. Thx


versuch's mal mit leicht, aber nur ganz leicht in die richtung zu kippen, in die du hüpfen möchtest.
oder du tauscht mal die fussposition, also schokofuss nach hinten und dann hüpfen. ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## boardcruiser (31. März 2004)

Servus,
ich versuch seit Ewigkeiten zu begreifen, wie man einen Bunny Hop macht.
Wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, dann muß ich zwei Sachen loswerden:

1. Bahnhof
2. Kann es sein, daß hier nicht jeder das gleiche unter "Bunny Hop" versteht?

Mir geht es darum: wie krieg ich es hin, daß ich sowohl aus dem Stand als auch aus langsamer Fahrt, VR und HR gleichzeitig in die Luft krieg?

Ich kenn einige Leute, die das drauf haben. Besonders hoch springt man damit glaub ich nicht, aber die machen nen Ruck aufm Bike und fliegen ein Stück aufwärts. Wie geht das??
Wenn man nur am Lenker zieht, und was anderes ist da ja nicht, dann dürfte man doch eigentlich nur das VR heben können


----------



## soma (31. März 2004)

Hi,

also durch meine nächtlichen Surfsessions bin ich mal auf folgende Seite gestossen. >>> HIER KLICKEN <<< 
Da ist eine geniale Bildfolge, wie man einen BunnyHop richtig vollzieht. Damit müsste es eigentlich jeder verstehen, oder nicht??

der soma 

Edit: ist eigentlich an boardcruiser gerichtet


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. April 2004)

1. Nein man muss nicht nur am Lenker ziehen und

2. Was man stattdessen machen muss hab ich am Anfang des Threads lang und ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## j.e.t. (1. April 2004)

boardcruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> ich versuch seit Ewigkeiten zu begreifen, wie man einen Bunny Hop macht.
> Wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, dann muß ich zwei Sachen loswerden:
> 
> ...


Bunnyhop is aber erst VR dann HR hochziehen und net gleichzeitig!
und Bunnyhop is immer die gleiche Grundtechnik also so viel verschiedenes kann man unter normalem Bunnyhop net verstehen wenn man von den ganzen Variationen absieht!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. April 2004)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also durch meine nächtlichen Surfsessions bin ich mal auf folgende Seite gestossen. >>> HIER KLICKEN <<<
> Da ist eine geniale Bildfolge, wie man einen BunnyHop richtig vollzieht. Damit müsste es eigentlich jeder verstehen, oder nicht??


Den Link oben würde ich gekonnt ignorieren und gleich zu DIESEM hier übergehen...finde erste Erklärung eigentlich eher kontraproduktiv,sollte man sich gar nicht erst aneignen 

http://www.bike-show.de/fahrtechnik/bunny_hop_hoch.php


----------



## soma (1. April 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Den Link oben würde ich gekonnt ignorieren und gleich zu DIESEM hier übergehen...finde erste Erklärung eigentlich eher kontraproduktiv,sollte man sich gar nicht erst aneignen
> 
> http://www.bike-show.de/fahrtechnik/bunny_hop_hoch.php



Okay, okay. Da hast du natürlich recht. Finde dennoch die ganzen Bildfolgen sehr gut, da diese die Techniken nochmals unterstützend erklären.
Man sagt doch so schön, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Jackass1987 (1. April 2004)

jetzt haben wir die Theorie schon ordentlich erklärt. Ich muss sagen, dass ich auch kein Profi im Trial bin und eigentlich auch ein CC-Bike fahre aber selbst ich habs hinbekommen. Ich habs nach ca. 1-2 Tagen Intensivtraining gecheckt und in den nächsten 2 Woche´n habe ich es jetzt schon auf 40cm ( 3 Stufen ) ausgebaut. 

So habe ich geübt : 

1. Habe einen 8 cm hohen Holzkeil auf den Boden gelegt und zunächst versucht möglichst hoch über das Hindernis zu surfen wobei ich aber noch nicht abgesprungen bin. Damit habe ich das Zuggefühl und das Anrollen mit dem richtigen ABstand gelernt. 

2. Ich habe versucht, während mein Vorderrad recht hoch steht, über dem Hindernis den Körper nach vorne zum Lenker oder zum Vorbau zu bringen. Damit habe ich dann auch das Hindernis überwunden aber bin bei der Landung nach vorne abgeklappt. 

3. Ich habe versucht richtig hoch anzurollen und danahc konnte ich dann auch mit dem HInterrad zu erst oder gleichzeitig mit beiden Rädern landen. 

4. An immer höheren Hindernissen probiert und mit der Zeit immer mehr geschafft ...

Was auch ganz wichtig ist wie ich finde, dass das Vorderrad richtig hoch kommt und das man bevor man abspringt ruhig noch mal 0,5-1m auf dem Hinterrad anrollt. Wichtig ist auch das man nicht so schnell ist weil das Timing dnan leichter zu erlernen ist. ( 10-15 km/h ) 

Ich habs so gelernt vielleicht klappt es bei euch auch 


Mfg Jackass !


----------



## boardcruiser (1. April 2004)

Datt is' ma' ne jeile Erklärung. Hab ich auch auf Anhieb geblickt.
Und jetzt ist's ja zum Glück wieder a bissl wärmer...  

"Wir wollen hier einmal den "richtigen" Bunny Hop erklären. Richtig deshalb, weil viel MTBler beim Bunny Hop ihre Klickies, oder Schlaufen nutzen und das Rad damit hochziehen. Was auf den ersten Blick viel einfacher erscheint ist in Wirklichkeit sehr unelegant und recht gefährlich, weil man auf Gedei und Verderb auf die Spannfeder der Klickies vertrauen muß. Wenn die nämlich nachgibt, dann werden selbst gestandene Mannsbilder erkennen, daß es Schmerzen gibt, die man seinem schlimmsten Feind nicht wünscht..."

Geil formuliert, nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (2. April 2004)

@ jackass:

da haste ja gleich mal den rollbunnyhop gelernt - die grundtechnik haste einfach "übersprungen".
der bunny an sich ist in angelos erklärung prima dargestellt.


----------



## Sanitoeter (2. April 2004)

Hm... also dieses "Kinda-Bunny-Hop" oder "Schweine-Hop" konnte ich als allererstes, weil er wie gesagt EIGENLTICH Kindaeinfach ist...

Du musst dich irgendwie ganz merkwürdig verkrampfen...

Spann deine Arme an und drücke so den lenker nach vorn.... jetzt mussu dich nur noch middm ganzen Gewicht nach oben "schmeißen"....

Also... joah.. wichtig is nur die Spannung.. denn müsste das eigentlich gehn...

Aber irgendwie is der Hop, den du versuchen willst gay....damit schafft man nix... allerhöchstens nen bordstein hoch... (vielleicht auchn bissl mehr.. will es nur halt so komisch verallgemeinern..egal..)    *good luck*


----------



## Angelo Berlin (2. April 2004)

Mein Gott der Jung wollt doch nur wissen wie er sein Hinterrad vom Boden wegkriegt und ohne diese Technik wird er wohl auch keine andere lernen, weder nen Schweine hop noch nen richtigen Rollbunny. Denn es wird mir wohl niemand erzählen er hätte mal eben so mit nem Rollbunny angefangen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. April 2004)

du wirst es nicht glauben...aber den ersten rollbunny hab ich ausm manual raus gelernt....

sicherlich gehts auch leichter....aber das war mein weg das rauszufinden...


----------



## interlock (2. April 2004)

also ich mach alles ab vorbauhöhe mit nem roller. den rest mit sidehop oder einfach drauffahren. oder normaler bachhop.
tippen hab ich nie probiert da ich immer so klargekommen bin. auch im wettkampf. bin aber auch nur grün gefahren  
treter ist auch nicht gerade meine spezialität. aber da ich den roller auch mit wenig anlauf kann ist das alles kein problem.


----------



## boardcruiser (2. April 2004)

???

Was sind denn das alles für Varianten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco (3. April 2004)

Ich hab mit Vorderrad und Hinterrad sowieso keine Probleme


----------



## marco-spanagel (3. April 2004)

noxch einen tipp schaut euch immer den anderen ihre technik an da kann man sich viel abschauen und lernen so hab ich es mir beigebracht und versucht die bunny hops erst mal auf der ebene und versucht nicht gleich ne mauer hoch zu springen.jo das meiste wurde ja schon erklärt



ride is to short not to big


----------

